# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant: Start Your Own Topic >  Dr. Meshkin

## rxguy26

I'm looking for a hair transplant. I am a 26 yr old asian male with norwood 2 or 3 baldness. 

Anyone heard of this Dr. Meshkin? His Office is located in Newport beach, CA. He seems to be qualified with ISHRS membership and ABHRS diplomate. Anyone have experience with him?

----------


## VictimOfDHT

Make it easy for yourself. Just go with the ones with good reviews. Never heard of him but wait and see if any one else has something to say about him.

----------


## rxguy26

> Make it easy for yourself. Just go with the ones with good reviews. Never heard of him but wait and see if any one else has something to say about him.


 I've heard of him from another hair loss forum, but there isn't much about him on this forum... I'm looking for unbiased opinions on both sides.

----------


## VictimOfDHT

If you're gonna be paying more than $ 5 a graft, I'd go with H&W in Vancouver-Canada. I think when it comes to finding a good HT doctor the options are limited.

----------


## rxguy26

Anyone else heard of him??

----------


## Delphi

If a hair transplant doctor is not in the IAHRS I would not even consider him. Youll read all sorts of hype on different websites, but this is the only legit forum. If a doctor is not talked about here, consider him inferior. If a hair website has banner ads or sells hair loss products or has free online consultations, dont take what you read on them seriously.  Its not difficult to read between the lines once you have been to all of the different sites.

----------


## Winston

I would have to agree with Delphi. I will say that I think there are a few decent hair transplant surgeons that have not made it to the IAHRS yet, but the list of these surgeons is short. Hes also right about the other websites, so be very careful when doing your research.

----------


## futbol9

I had my hair transplant with dr. meshkin 2 months ago and so far so good.  I have seen so many good results in another forum that I decided to have my HT with him in new port beach. let me know if you wanna see pics.

----------


## Michelle81

> I had my hair transplant with dr. meshkin 2 months ago and so far so good.  I have seen so many good results in another forum that I decided to have my HT with him in new port beach. let me know if you wanna see pics.


 I'm considering Dr. Meshkin and would love to see some before and after pics. Thanks for your time!

----------


## futbol9

I will post some pics tomorrow.

----------


## futbol9

here are my before and 3 months pics of my hair transplant with Dr. meshkin

----------


## Michelle81

Thanks! Looks great. Im still trying to decide who to go with.

----------


## ParraPhil

I saw his work on HT Network.

Doesn't look so flash to me.

----------


## futbol9

parraphil the link you provided about dr. meshkin does not work.  By the way I found dr. meshkin in the HT network and he has good reviews by patients that had the surgery with him and other people too.  I will be posting my 4 month pics in a week.

----------


## ParraPhil

From what I saw of "AutumnBloom" and "Gumz"'s hair sites he has a tendency to either:

1) Take on client's with unrealistic expectations that 2,500 grafts will fill a whole head; or
2) Has a problem in achieving density

Either way I will not be getting any work done by him.

----------


## futbol9

you are right the hair transplant on these two guys does not look very good, but i have seen some patients that had hair transplant with top doctors with very "poor growth.  anyhow hopefully my hair grows more than these two guys AutumnBloom" and "Gumz.  we will see, only time will tell.

----------


## futbol9

Hello people, this is a question that I sent  dr. meshkin today and would like to hear just your personal opinion on this question.  thank you



hello again deisy.  can you please ask Dr. Meshkin if I can use coconut oil for my dry scalp (hairline)?  I have tried a lot of  different shampoos and they all dry up my scalp :Frown:  after showering. the only  thing that seems to help is tea tree oil. but once I shampoo my hair I get the white dry scales again on my scalp mostly on my hairline. 

   I gues what I would like to know is if I can use my own home remedies to mosturize my scalp without having the fear of my transplanted hair not growing.   he told me to use alovera gel but is not working that good, so I been using tea tree oil massages on my scalp.  the tea tree oil bottle says that if my condition does not improve within a few days to consult a doctor?  I do not want to be bothering dr. meshkin everytime I want to use something to help my dry itchy scalp.  so can you please ask him if I can try different oils (olive, castor,jojoba coconut etc....) to see what works for my dry scalp and also ask him if the  oil on my scalp wont clog my scalp and prevent my hair from growing?  



I went to a health food store and they told me to use COCONUT OIL to mosturize my dry scalp and they also gave me some PEPPERMINT SOAP to try it on the scalp. this is liquid soap to use for the body, but they told me I can use it on the hair too. they told me that peppermint is good for the scalp?  what about white vinegar on the scalp, I've read on the internet that this is good for dry scalp?  by the way I have tried baby shampoo,  free sulfate shampoos, medicated shampoos and organic shampoos and I still get flakes in my hairline after shampooing.  I also been shampoing my hair every other day to preserve the natural oils on my scalp.

  the only way I can temporarly get rid off of the dry scales on hairline after shampooing is by applying the tea tree oil but then when I shampoo I get the dry scales again.

Is it unhealthy to use oils for long periods of time on my new transplanted hair and my scalp in general?

----------


## futbol9

by the way this friday will be 4 months and I will be posting pictures of my progress.

----------


## futbol9

here are my 4 month pictures of my HT.  do you guys think my hair is growing, will itgrow more, thicker and denser?  let me know what u think.  thanks

----------


## ParraPhil

It is definately growing. If you compare the sides at 3 months to 4 months, it is filling out.

You need to be patient til 6 months to really see the progress.

----------


## futbol9

Here are my 5 months and 3 days pictures of my HT.  let me know what u guys think.  do u think is growing more?  I will apreciate any feed back.  thank you

----------


## futbol9

here are more pics

----------


## ParraPhil

There is definately more shape on the hairline and you can stick it up now.

Maybe another month for it to take off.

----------


## futbol9

thank you parraphil.

----------


## futbol9

here are my 8 month pictures of my hair transplant with dr. meshkin.

----------


## futbol9

here are more 8 month pics of my HT.

----------


## futbol9

let me know what u think?

----------


## futbol9

Here are my one year and 3 weeks pics of my Hair transplant with dr. meshkin.  I would apreciate if you live me feed back.  thank you

----------


## futbol9

here are more

----------


## futbol9

by the way it was FUT surgery. Will I still get new hairs, will my hair get thicker or thats it?  I heard your new hair will keep getting better up to 1 and a half years, is this correct?  thank you

----------


## futbol9

Hello I had HT a year and 2 months ago.  I received 3020 grafts all over my head via FUT.  I spoke to a representative of dr. wong in cananda.  I am looking for FUE procedure now but dr. wong only do FUT.  I am a little confused about what they told me about the scar.
   this is what they told me "at H&W we do not perform FUE and in a case like yours we feel that FUE would not be the ideal method as you already have a donor scar and the amount of FUE you need would be better served by FUT.  this would allow for your existing donor scar to be removed thus living you with one scar and it would reduce the amount of shock loss that is seen below your donor scar as well.  

by looking at my pictures about how many grafts do you think I will need.  basically I just want a touch up on the frontal 1/3 of my scalp, (hairline,temples, and the front top on my scalp)?  do you guys think I will need more hair transplanted besides my 1/3 scalp?  I always tought that getting a second strip transplant will live you with 2 scars?  should I do FUE now?  thank you

----------


## Delphi

I think it makes sense since you already have a strip scar so why not go to the masters of strip for your second procedure? They will certainly be able to  thicken up your existing hair transplant and utilize all of the most DHT resistant donor as opposed to  picking around your entire head for grafts that might end up falling out in time because they are not from your permanent zone. 
The problem that I see with this approach in your case is that you seem to have relatively thin sides so if your second scar is longer or thicker than the one you currently have you will be forced to wear your hair longer and that might not work for your lifestyle. You should ask them about this and if they can ensure that the scar will be about the same length  as your current one. If they follow the one you have now you should be good.

----------


## futbol9

hello guys dr. Koray from turkey sent me the message below. by the way I would not like to get another strip surgery.  I really love to wear my hair short and I would not like to be out of jujitsu for another 6 months like the first time.  iam a little concern cause I have read that doing big FUE graft transplants is not a good idea.  tell me what you guys think here is his message.  I really like dr's KORAY approach though.  

Dear Mr. Lopez,

 I tried to call you today but could not reach you. My secretary told me that you want 1000 grafts for your frontline-temple  to increase the density. I can fix this problem  with 1400 grafts in one day operation.  But it is obvious that you will be NW 6 so when we fix your frontline in the future  you will have problem on your midline and vertex ( crown ). If I have done your first operation  I would not change  your frontline lower  so your donor  may be enough to cover all your hair loss area in the future with 1400 grafts. I can increase  your frontline temple  but you will have  the same problem with your crown  area in  2 years time. 

So my offer is 3200 grafts  startting from front mid and vertex.  which will help you better. But this does not mean that you will not need an operation in the future.

Your donor capacity 6000 grafts for FUE in total  and this number can not cover all your hair loss area as original density.

So your expectations should be realistic.



Best Regards,


DR KORAY ERDOĞAN 
ASMED
Tel.+90 216 464 11 11

----------

